# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Μηχανική βλάβη στο Sea Jet 2

## combra

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες χθες Τετάρτη 18/09/2013, το *ΑΆ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά,* από τον *Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-ΤΑΧ «SEA JET 2»* Ν.Π. 10571, ότι κατά τον προγραμματισμένο έλεγχο προετοιμασίας απόπλου, διαπιστώθηκε ακανόνιστη λειτουργία των κύριων μηχανών.

Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του *«SEA JET 2»*, ενώ οι επιβάτες που είχαν προορισμό, τους λιμένες* Σίφνου-Μήλου-Φολέγανδρου-Θήρας-Ίου-Νάξου και Μυκόνου,* προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας.

Κατόπιν επιθεώρησης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού από τον παρακολουθούντα του πλοίου Νηογνώμονα, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του *«SEA JET 2».*


Πηγή

----------

